# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  common rail

## argonaftis

τι εχουμε να πουμε εδω απο πληροφοριες

----------


## gioros

ας δουμε την αρχη λειτουργιας

----------

